# Print into ps - file +resolution ?



## emka81 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello guys,

i have problems with the resolution of ps files when printing from firefox. It is a bad resolution. Is there any option to change the resolution or do i have to install  special postscript things ?

Could it be that this depends on the fonts marked in the xorg.conf ?

Printing out the same site on an linux debian machine, there is a good resolution. I can read everything

Greets Martin


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 22, 2010)

emka81 said:
			
		

> Hello guys,
> 
> i have problems with the resolution of ps files when printing from firefox. It is a bad resolution. Is there any option to change the resolution or do i have to install  special postscript things ?



Probably not Firefox, but could be anything from the amount of memory in your printer (model unspecified) to your printing system (lpd/CUPS, unspecified), a misconfigured PPD or filter file (unspecified) or something else entirely.

You could print to a file and see if the PS file has the problem.



> Could it be that this depends on the fonts marked in the xorg.conf ?



Probably not.


----------

